# Anyone else using Shirttools.com



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone else using Shirttools web designer?
I think it is was recently sold and under new owner. Have no information about that and the shirttool.com website is currently down so curious if anybody can provide info.


----------



## FilipVdh (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi, yes we use shirttools.

- good and fast support via ticket system
- no monthly subscription
- first year support included
- DTG or Screenprint mode (screenprint is new about 10 months ago)
- Works with opencart

I have not heard anything from a new owner


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

OK, the *shirt tool *web site is back on line with message today.
"Big changes are a coming..."
Hopefully this will be quick.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

I've left but retain the domain. The new owner is the lead developer and has one month to rebrand.

Part of the deal is he will continue to support existing customers. I don't doubt for a minute that will change because he has been outstanding in that respect.


----------



## number1talent (Sep 5, 2017)

I'm not sure what's going on, but hopefully they don't drop everything and leave everyone hanging.


----------



## number1talent (Sep 5, 2017)

What will the new domain address be for shirttools if you're retaining it?


----------



## CnSki (Sep 19, 2009)

Good news! Shirttools is now called as Ziva Studio (https://ziva.studio/)
New site has been updated. 
Company name is: Palmate Solutions
Not sure why currently there is not link to new site from old site.


----------



## number1talent (Sep 5, 2017)

I never received an email or anything about this. Thanks for the info.


----------

